# Vandalism Sucks



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

So I get up to go to work this morning, and find that some jackass has broken into my car over night, smashing the driver's side window to smithereens. They rifled through my center consol, and took a automatic gate remote, leaving all my cds. I think they thought it was for our building, well the joke's on them! It's my parent's townhome complex.

All in all I would like to say a very sarcastic thank you to them, you have now cost me $200 for missing work, $300 for my deductable, my time to get it fixed and a lot of frusterated, angry tears. I hope they are happy with the little piece of plastic and wires!!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

yup, i been through it about 4 times never gets old at all. Invasion of privacy i know the feeling. Worse feeling is when you go out to your car and it's not there.

Sorry to hear


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks, I'm not new to this either. Every couple of months it gets broken into or hit, or something. It's been happening to me since 1996. I really just hate spending money on fixing it all the damn time. I don't have much excess as it is, I can't be wasting it on someone else's stupidity. *sigh* Looks like KD for the next two weeks!! lol


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have an alarm at all, like a really good one? or at least a blinking light?


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

oh yes, it's a 2006 civic, it's got an imobilizer too... the person was smart enough just to lean into the car and rifle through so that the alarm wouldn't go off. ICBC was surprised that the glass isn't alarmed. I didn't know it could be!! I have always alarmed my cars, they are always parked outside


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

i usually always replace stock alarms with aftermarket, that is very odd that the alarm did not go off, must not have shock sensors on those. There are pins in the door so if the door opens the alarm goes off.


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

which is why they never opened the door! Just leaned through the window. My last car had an aftermarket alarm, it never stopped people either. If they really want to get in, they will.

On the bright side, Speedy Auto Glass can get my car in today at one o'clock to fix it. So I can go to work tomorrow!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your car!!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear! It's always such a hassle more than anything and ends up being something that always creeps into your mind as you are parking the car. Sucks. Most factory alarms do not have glass break sensors, but you are right, if they want in, a blaring alarm isn't going to stop them. I always hated having glass shards all over the place that you can never completely remove from your seats, carpets...etc.


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with deductable if it's just the glass.
save ur insurance.
but then last time I got broken into I replaced the glass myself so saved on labor.


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

That sucks! Some people steal the stupidest things. I remember my friend had his truck broke in to and they took his gym bag... it had a towel and some dirty underwear in it! 

If you call a scrap yard you can sometimes get a new window for like $50 and it only takes like 1/2 to install with some hand tools.


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, I wouldn't know the first thing about putting in a power window. I'll just let the pros do it, my insurance is already screwed up due to the amount of comprehensible claims I have. I think I am more ticked off about losing the money from work. It was going to be such a nice easy day too!! lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Our cul-dee-sac striclty enforces vigilante justice.

Come charging you syncronized with bats works EXTREMELY well. In 20 years, it's only happened twice, with only one successful breakin.


Sorry to hear about all the frustration and monetary loss snowflakie.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that!
But if it makes you feel any better... i got broken into at work when there's suppose to be securities and cameras everywhere! They got absolutely NOTHING on the camera and no one saw anything! There goes my $1300 DVD deck!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i had a hit and run on my car when i was outta town and i still had to pay 300 deductible . ICBC sucks ass


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

ICBC does suck ass!! Why do we pay hundreds of dollars a year to insure our vehicles if they make us pay MORE when something isn't even our fault! I shouldn't have gone through ICBC for this, the total cost was $367, so all ICBC doled out was $67. So stupid, now I have another hit on my insurance. GRRRR

My car was the victim of a hit and run 2 months after I bought it, luckily I saw the F350 drive away after dropping off his wife. They copped to it with ICBC but when I called the police to file a report I got "Why are you bothering us with this" as the response on the non emerg line. WTF?? Crazy.

ps... I have horrible luck.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Had my passenger side window smashed, someone even jump in my sunroof.

Sux big time!!!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Bastages, all of them!

If I had my way, I'd leave my car parked with the windows rolled down and unlocked. It has an immobilizer so they can't drive the car away anyways. If they want to sit in the car, they sit in the car. No broken glass to deal with, I don't keep valuables in the car. They can have the loose change but I wouldn't have to pay the deductible for glass. Learned this from a Honda manager that gets a new car every year.

For some reason, the wifey just won't buy into it.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> Bastages, all of them!
> 
> If I had my way, I'd leave my car parked with the windows rolled down and unlocked. It has an immobilizer so they can't drive the car away anyways. If they want to sit in the car, they sit in the car. No broken glass to deal with, I don't keep valuables in the car. They can have the loose change but I wouldn't have to pay the deductible for glass. Learned this from a Honda manager that gets a new car every year.
> 
> For some reason, the wifey just won't buy into it.


cause that just opens more doors of opportunities, next thing you know you go to your car to find a crackhead smoking his crap in your car


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah that's what the dude did in my car.
He jumped in my sunroof to do a hit & realized I had audio equpment he could salvage to get his next hit.

Bastard left his garbage all over my car too.
Orange peals,coffee cup, sugar everywhere, & worse yet, I found a few porn snipets from a smut mag on the floor too.
There was used napkins too, I didn't take a chance, I had a interior shampoo done ASAP!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

`ghostdogg´ said:


> yeah that's what the dude did in my car.
> He jumped in my sunroof to do a hit & realized i had audio equpment he could salvage to get his next hit.
> 
> Bastard left his garbage all over my car too.
> ...


hahahhahahha


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I knew you'd get a kick out of that one bud.


I convinced myself the pron was what he kept his drugs in.
It was all crumpled up too.


There was nasty crap on my drivers seat so I changed out that seat.
Call me paranoid, but I don't want to be near a junkies fluids, whether it be from their mouth or not.

I rarely drive that car & probably only drove it for a week after that episode. I took the insurance off shortly after.
I'm luck it's not my only transportation.


If it wasn't for the pron & used napkins, that car would probably still be in use.


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

that sucks


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

Other than cost, and maintenance, that's number three on my list of the biggest reasons for not owning a car, someone will break in for what? I couldn't afford the deductibles anymore nor the time wasted. Knock on wood - no one has tried to steal my bike yet, at least I have two spare bikes.


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

If I didn't have to go to Bby for work everyday and be there for 6am I would get rid of my car. Unfortunately transit just takes too damn long and doesn't run that early from out here 

lol @ GhostDogg... that totally sucks. I wouldn't have driven it either. eyuck!!!


----------

